# What do you play?



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I know the little thing on my left let's me know my main army, and many threads people discuss what they play. But I'd like a centralized list of who plays what. This lets us know what Heresy members lean towards and allows you a forum to preach exactly the reasons you choose the army you choose. 



Personally, I will play anything, but I lean toward the Alien. I never liked playing humanity in any game, always seemed so usual to me. Plus I've always had a preference for being the bad guy; I've got the biggest guns, the flashiest gits, the spikiest horns and get to do whatever the hell I please! I've always appreciatted the stories and styles of any Alien over human any day.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tau are about the only uninteresting army, for me. Eventually, I'll use them all, but, for now I've only clicked the ones I could field an army of right now. (If, by right now, you mean, after I find the correct case they're in, glue some back together, write an army list, and, hope you don't mind, they're half painted, at best!  )

EDIT::blush: Suppose I should _list_ my armies then...Eldar, Orks, SM, CSM :king:


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I choose World Eaters because I love the Paint scheme, the name and the killing power


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I play space marines, both good and evil and imperial guard. However I like IG way better, and chaos kicks ass, so I might turn them traitor. I was never a fan of any of the xenos, especially tau. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

i played space marines first because i wanted a balanced amry, then i fell away from marines for 3 reasons
1. just coulnt paint 50 tactical marines the same color, its too boring 2. they dont really have a finishing punch 3. i wanted somthing with a little more CC kick.
so i switched to Chaos Deamons, they are almost the oppisite of marines, they are not all the same color, they have a bunch of units that make your opponent go OH S*** and they are awsome at CC


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Spacemarines seem to be the popular choice


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I play Space Marines - SpaceWolves...mainly for their versatility, the ability to give each mini its own personality and the fluff behind the wolves most appeals to me...My second favorite would be Chaos SMs....just because they are plain evil, and you can do so much with the minis


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It should be really since its the only option to represent mutiple codexes- DA, SW, BT, BA are all covered by SM while DH & WH arent under 'Inquisition'... if all dexes were equal then SM should have 5* more votes then all the others.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

SM, Eldar, DaemonHunters and Witchhunters (but not SoB).
I've played since the beginning, Eldar from not long afterwards and the remaining two since 3rd ed and their codices came out.

SM is an all-purpose army. Adequate at many things, but gets beaten by specialists. Eldar is a specialist army, akin to a glass hammer. Yes, it can hit hard, but you had better ensure few enemies are left to strike back. DH and WH allow me to use IG-lite units without having to buy an IG army.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Orks
Eldar
Chaos Space Marines


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

I play Space Marines, Imperial guard, Daemon hunters and dark eldar. Personally i like the DE the best


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I have promised myself that I will never fight for the imperium! Just because I love beong the bad guy all the time. However I do plan to collect a traitor guard army over the next year, the FW rengade bitz are just too good looking.

Have collected lots of nids, currently trying to finish off my chaos marines. Have also played orks and eldar, but they arent my armies, i just helped the sibling paint them.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The ones that live in the depths of the webway...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Space Marines are my favourite army, without doubt, with a draw between Word Bearers and Thousand Sons as favourite Legions. Interestingly enough, I have a crush on the Imperial Fists too, and if the Emperor would be worth praising, they'd be in a draw with the other two Legions I've mentioned. The third army I would like to play one day are the Dark Eldar: I loved their tactics and style in Dawn of War: Soulstorm. They're also an interesting aspect of evil, especially in comparison with Chaos, but thats more of a philosophical reason why I like them. "The earth does not deserve to touch my feet." /Scourge/


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

for the emparor and the primarchs space marines it is as I can play almost any list with them, I may not win but I can:grin:


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Well so far the numbers certainly confirm that SM are the best selling army, no wonder they put so much effort into them. I'm somewhat curious to know how many specifically play Smurfs, seems the vast majority play offshoots or home brewed chapters.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I tried SM, but added enough Witch Hunters to count the army as Inquisition. I also tried 'Nids, but ditched them for Orks. I originally wanted to do Chaos, but the Inquisition is just as creepy in it's own special way. Most of my models have taken on chaos bitz lately (which leads to interesting conversations with other SM players) and ideally I'd have some chaos troops allied with a traitorous Witch-hunter... I love being able to have alliances in Apocalypse.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Eldar, SM, Daemonhunters

Since a big part of the hobby for me is the building, conversion, and painting of an army, I've just never felt drawn to an army that felt faceless. Nids or Tau will never REALLY appeal to me, because I don't feel any connection to what I'm making.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Eldar

Strong but deadly, just my playing style, and nice to paint.
I dont think i will ever join the imperium. My second army would have to be DE


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

Hey this poll should be STICKIED it would be a great way to find out what every body out there plays. anybody agree...


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orks- Best attitude, best conversion opportunities, and Ded 'Ard.

Space Marines- Because they come in every damned starter.

Imperial Guard- At least until they killed off Doctrines. I don't hate the new list, but my army's on mothballs until I can get them sorted.

Witch Hunters- A fun way to make nearly any kind of army I can imagine. Also, they let me indulge my pyromania.

Tyranids- A little side project, and not one that I claim any expertise in. I just love monsters.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I play SM but as know whanted to know I dont play smurfs. I play Salamanders and a home brewed chapter, the Crying Vindicators, and Blood Angels.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I've played Guard from the get go, I started around 8 years ago and have never looked back. I wanted an army that would challenge me tactically and it was either Guard or Dark Eldar. The DE didn't have that much to offer me in models and the Guard had just released new plastic cadians and I was hooked.

Right now in my house there are 4 armies, my Guard and Daemon Hunters, my sons Raven Guard and my wife's Sisters. She likes the Inquisition side of the army more than the Sister side but it doesn't stop her from making me buy her more.

Danny


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

I currently play a world eaters army but I am trying to complete my blood angels army so i can have another army to play.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Eldar with a bit of an interest in Tau and Guard. But I don't have that much stuff, just a bunch of ideas. Though I'm saving up for some stuff, can't wait to buy some more Guardians!!!!

~Eldork Conehead Beltiac abides....


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

terminatormonkey said:


> Hey this poll should be STICKIED it would be a great way to find out what every body out there plays. anybody agree...


What a great idea. coughpokesmodcough.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I play space marines, but once I get a big enough arm, i'll field some eldar, and nids.

I'm going to be making a new chapter for my space marines (Dark Reavers) just because it adds to the fun of putting them together. I dont have a painting space right now, but sometime this summer I will get one. Nids, because of their sheer numbers can crush a force of equal power once they get in close. Eldar, because they're cool and mysterious, and their aspect warriors are pretty good.

soon I will play as CSM, possibly IG, and another possibility is Necrons.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Revelations said:


> What a great idea. coughpokesmodcough.


I'll get right on it. Oh wait, riiiight.



And I play Alpha Legion. Using the black templar codex because I like to play in tournaments and with upper end lists.

Plus it's the only army which includes marines walking side-by-side with beefy cultists. Cultists who just -love- jumping in front of those plasma shots.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar, Eldar, and Space Marines.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Me, I play Marines, Dark Eldar, Imperial Guard, and Daemonhunters.

The Marines, I chose, mainly because I liked the look of them. Huge great walking tanks, with even bigger dreadnoughts, and a Tank with 4 HUGE LASERS and 2 SUPER HEAVY MACHINE GUN's were what I first saw as a wee bairn, and thought, I want some of those. After reading the background, I got hooked into them. Ever since, I've dabbled in every army, but have always returned to some form of Space Marines.

Dark Eldar I started after picking up the parts to make 3 Ravagers and 6 Raiders with squads for £40 off ebay. Got into it, and liked the fluff, and saw them as the sort of misunderstood guys of 40K. In return, everyone called me David Cameron with my "Hug a Haemonculous" social movement.

Imperial Guard, used them to back up Daemonhunters, originally. But then with the release of the new codex, I've really enjoyed their background etc, and the weedy man with a torch and pointy stick prodding a daemon in the balls just seemed so right.

Daemonhunters, the original Knights in Shining armour for me. Started them off as an aid to my Marines, while they then progressed to a small army of their own.

Having sold off all my Marines, other than the beginnings of my High Elves, (which have taken a back seat completely =D), Warriors of Chaos (which have taken a back seat as the summer campaign approaches, I'm starting anew with the money I got from them, and have placed an order for pretty much everything. But now, I have about 2000 points of Dark Eldar, 1500 Imperial Guard, and 1200 Daemonhunters. Marines will be built to 2000, while I have 4500 Warriors of Chaos, and only 600pts Playable High Elves.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

6000+ members and only 80 votes?

HOP TO IT PEOPLE!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I dunno if a sticky is a good idea. In fact it would be very interesting to see how the result change at certain time points. If this poll was posted 2 months ago, do you think there would be that many IG players?


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

for the most part im a dedicated Chaos player marines or daemons it dont matter to me but i've been toying with the idea of playing a tzeentch themed CSM army focusing on the idea that atleast 1 world eater librarian escapted the sacrificing to khorne by pledging his soul to the changer and has kept hidden until just resently until he had gathered enough power to begain carving out his own empire


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Imperial Guard player for 4 years and still loyal. No other army interests me, the lonely grunt, with a lasgun, the infantryman's uplifting primer and a commissars boltpistol pressed to his skull. Ahhhh thats what I like to see.

I agree the results could be slightly inaccurate due to the new IG codex but then again it will be like that for every army in a way so you'll never get the best result. In the end just go with it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

IG for me. :Biggrin:

When I first walked into GW I went "Oh shiny cannons!" And picked up empire. A few years later after never even haveing baught the armybook or producing an army worth shaking a stick at, I went "Oh shiny tanks!" And that one actualy took off.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

PowerEncarnate said:


> for the most part im a dedicated Chaos player marines or daemons it dont matter to me but i've been toying with the idea of playing a tzeentch themed CSM army focusing on the idea that atleast 1 world eater librarian escapted the sacrificing to khorne by pledging his soul to the changer and has kept hidden until just resently until he had gathered enough power to begain carving out his own empire




Wouldn't work.
Khorne hates "magi".


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Chaos Space Marines, always liked them, but never really got into them when i first started and i didn't start with SM i started with Nid's i liked the idea and game play of them. But chaos just has so many wicked things.


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Wouldn't work.
> Khorne hates "magi".


thats the whole point he isnt a khorne worshiper he would follow tzeentch and i would use the original world eaters white and blue colors. plus it wouldnt technically violate fluff considering the fact that he has been in hiding plotting his revenge. plus time flows in an odd manner in the eye.


----------



## maines (Jun 6, 2009)

I just started my army, it's space marines. But I still have some problems with what chapter I should do


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

I play my own Codex Chapter of Marines based of the UM called the Crimson Lions. I also play Black Templars, Orks and Imperial Guard. 

Chaos, Daemons, Necrons, Eldar (either flavor) and Tau have never interested me. I do have a few Tyranids around but I have not ever played them.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Not played my Eldar since 4th edition but I have always had a foundness for Orks and chaos. I have three chaos marine legions, word bearers, black legion and emporers children but I am currently doing the loyalists at the moment in the shape of the Ultramarines.

Not something a year ago I would have thought I would ever do but I like challenges.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

Strange, its very few necrons and nids. We are about 8 people in my gaming group and 4 of them have necrons and 6 have nids as either their main or secondary army. I am the only one with a marine army (another one have stared to build a marine army)


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i play IG, just like them cause they usually come across as underdogs in any battle I have.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Longinus said:


> Strange, its very few necrons and nids. We are about 8 people in my gaming group and 4 of them have necrons and 6 have nids as either their main or secondary army. I am the only one with a marine army (another one have stared to build a marine army)


I actually expected to see more Nids players myself. Given the brief period where it seems the Nid Codex was done and redone 3 times in a row, they would have only done that if they would have been able to make money off of it. 

I'm also suprised given the large amount of Chaos players, GW lack of response towards the last Codex's reception by the player base. 

At any rate... MORE VOTES!


----------



## brother elric (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive been playing Black Templars since V2RulesBook (so there was a long time ago)

in 2008, i've decided to start a Red Corsairs force because of their fluff (and even , now we have concret rules for them since Eye of The Terror campaign)

And this year just for fun, i've started a DeathWatch extermination group (similar to a semi company in SM normal chapter but only composed by veterans)


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

My bro plays nids, so you can count him as one if you want....


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Eldar and I want to start Tau. I have the models just not the time to build and paint.


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

I play tau because I like an army that has to use combined arms to kill something. Instead of having a couple uber units that each hold their own a tau army needs to work in concert to use any of it's advantages. Also, so many people hate tau that you can pick up used tau models real cheaply.


----------



## Sternguard VETRAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Raven guard because there backround suits me and i get shrike
ig my own regiment so leman russes in apocolypse


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd like to bump this thread (oh wait, I already did!) to see if the numbers will change. New members, updated armies, etc. It's always nice to refresh certain lists when you can. (Because... you know... this isn't a sticky or anything... hint-hint)


----------

